# CheeryChicks Chicken Feeder & Waterer Giveaway!



## ChickenAdmin

​
To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.

First is the Chicken Feeder Baby









Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)






​
*How To Enter:*

This contest is open to everyone!

*Rules*

- To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.

*Details*

The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.

We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.

*That's it. Good luck!*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## chickflick

I would love to have another waterer or feeder. Great to have extra to put in "hospital" pen. Good Luck to me!


----------



## Elfinworld

Our chickens would LOVE to win anything!


----------



## helmarek

My girls would love these!!!


----------



## kaufranc

Put me in!


----------



## desertduty

This would be a wonderful way to keep the desert sand out of the chicken's water and clogging up the fount!


----------



## Lynda

I have so many babies and more on the way...I sure could use these...GL to everyone...


----------



## Apyl

Thank you for the chance at another contest.


----------



## sirzimzadi

Thank you for offering these. I would love to win them!


----------



## AbbasChickens

These items would make my life so much easier in my broody coop.


----------



## amradel

I LOVE the idea of the waterer!


----------



## mrott91

Thanks for the opportunity to win something!!


----------



## copper_roe

How generous!!! My feathered friends would love either one of these!!!


----------



## andibob

*Awesome!*

Awesome items! Would love to win for my new love of chick rearing and chickens!


----------



## mom2young

These would be awesome. I have many chicks right now and it would save me feed and i could put ice in the water.


----------



## krs10

Please enter me in the contest. We would love to try the Cheery Chicks Feeder or Waterer. Thanks


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I would absolutely LOVE to win this! My chickens empty their water bowls so fast due to heat, that the cooler/water nipple system would be AWESOME! And the feeder is super big, so I can satisfy their appetites!  ❤This Contest!


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

Pick Me.... OOOOOH Please pick me...


----------



## adorson

Count me in!


----------



## genemciver

*[email protected]*

those look great


----------



## jaystyles75

Would love to try this waterer.


----------



## shantiquarian

Would love to win these because I am always looking for improvements on feeding and watering.


----------



## birmann

Happy one year anniversary! Congrats! That's a big step. The girls would love one of these! Thanks!


----------



## chickenmommy

Love that feeder


----------



## BikerChick

Pretty please with meal worms on top!


----------



## chickostick

just took in 15 orphans from animal seizure mostly salmon faverolles and speckled sussex from what i can tell only about 4 weeks though never raise faverolles could def use the equipment!


----------



## michelle621

Looks Awesome!


----------



## troyer

Great idea!


----------



## poultrylover99

My chickens would LOVE to win something! Anything! Lol! Especially since they are moving to a bigger coop!


----------



## dcfrenkel

Love Cheery Chicks!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Thank you!


----------



## Hummybird76

Oooo...We would love to have these to aid our new flock family members that were just adopted this week! Keeping our toes crossed!!


----------



## dutchbunny83

I LOVE that waterer! The ones we have now have a bottom like a feed tray and the chicks always get the water dirty. I will have to get a few of these!!! I also love the design of the feeders! Great set!


----------



## bellemeade

I have the waterer, love it! These would be great for my new addition.


----------



## clayperry27

I would be honored to have them count me in Please


----------



## jethro

Awesome would love to win these!


----------



## cindyjr80

*feeder giveaway*

we sure could use this, would love to win it


----------



## InnKeeper

Would definitely appreciate one of these!!


----------



## lawconservoff

This would be wonderful for my coop!!


----------



## kjohnstone

I'm feeling greedy.....me, me, me


----------



## ladycat

Count me in!


----------



## bcfox26

Awesome count me in


----------



## Jim

I have wondered how much better these are than some of my current systems. Count me in too.


----------



## jmc0319

Count me in too


----------



## hillbilly61

Count me in I need plenty of feeders


----------



## jennifer

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## teachfit

Count me in!


----------



## scosha

Please enter me in the contest. Yay!


----------



## leviparker

Ill gladly accept another  count me in!


----------



## puppidoodle

Austin said:


> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby
> 
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)
> 
> How To Enter:
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> Rules
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> Details
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Count me in


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Yay, another giveaway. Pick me.....


----------



## shane12970

I would LOVE to be entered.


----------



## MamaHen

Awesome, count me in! Love the products!


----------



## PRF_Stone

*Wooooohooooo*

I Am IN!!!! GOTTA WIN!!! thanks guys! and happy 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!I hope that there are many more to come!


----------



## MaransGuy

I would love it! Thanks!


----------



## back2simplelife

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! Would love it!


----------



## Chicka-Js

Would love this! Happy 1st year! So glad you guys are here.


----------



## chicken_coop99

Thanks guys enter me please


----------



## aussielvr07

I'll play! Add me to the contest


----------



## MatthewBK

Count me in!


----------



## briannasellars

I love that waterer count me in!


----------



## eryx

A new feeder and waterer for me .....? Yes Please !!


----------



## 7chicks

Thank you Cheery Chicks for having this contest for all of us lucky Chicken Forum members.  Macie, Sophie, Tillie, Abbie, Chloe, Lilah, Alyviah, Josie, Bea, Rose & Jack are crossing their toes in hopes they win.


----------



## Lesley

Count me in!


----------



## GenFoe

Yes please!


----------



## mollys3

Either of these would be very useful!


----------



## JudyLandauer

Count me in! We can use waterers like those.v


----------



## Maggizzle35

I can always use feeders and waterers, we are going to be building a new coop that will be twice the size of the one I currently have. I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Just getting started in chicken ownership. Awaiting new baby chicks. Would love to try out these products. Thanks.


----------



## TenHenAustin

The girls are ga-ga!


----------



## morgan2019

count me in


----------



## ThreeJ

More feeders and waterers = more chickens... count me in.


----------



## dmorefield1

Count me in. I'm still kinda new at this but learning more everyday


----------



## yessi_boo

That waterer would sure come in handy


----------



## pprkepr

Could definitely use this


----------



## jamesnasworthy

I would love to win this,


----------



## rcorliss

Sounds great.Enter me


----------



## Happeesupermom

Woohoo! I love giveaways! :-D Thanks so much for keeping them coming!


----------



## kessy09

Looks great to try and I'm up to my ears in chicks! Would be great to try! Enter me please!


----------



## Dyanne05

That is cool I know my ladies and gentleman would love to have one.


----------



## fargolady

That looks awesome. Thank you for giving this away.


----------



## Ironjaw

*looks simple and easy*

love to try one


----------



## cainscreek41124

*I would love to try something new!!Thanks for the opportunity My brood is VERY picky and it's hard to find something they like--or will use-- for that matter! I hope you enjoy my pics--we also sell hatching eggs on ebay--look for cainscreek41124! Thanks*


----------



## puppidoodle

Would like to be in the drawing. My girls manage to deposit a lot of straw in their waterer, even though it is hanging.


----------



## hennypenny68

I'm in for sure


----------



## enthusiast07

This is a fantastic offer!  I will enter!


----------



## bkwilmott

*Jaimee holding our 1st egg.*

My daughter Jaimee age 11 proudly holding our 1st egg from our Rhode Island Reds. After dark she looks at them with a flashlight as part of an experiment to find if the eggs are fertile or non fertile.


----------



## BucksChicks

*Pick This Chick*

We would love to win this fantastic offer. Thank You!!


----------



## mjs500doo

Woohoo! I'm down!


----------



## mrott91

Love the contests and the opportunity to try something new for free!! Thanks!


----------



## Barnbum374

Please enter my name into the drawing! 

Thanks!


----------



## sueg

our girls would love to win these. They would go great with their new run!!


----------



## expertnewbie

Put my name in please! Would love to have this for my future chocolate wyandotte chicks.


----------



## LadyGothic

I would love to have another water bucket for my chickens. Mine aren't that great and keep getting moldy....


----------



## Kords-Coop

I would love this waterer! My girls are pooping all in there water. Im tired of changing water 4 times a day


----------



## applejackacres

The "chickenheadz" would love one!!


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Enter me into the draw please much appreciated


----------



## RickaRae

We love free stuff! ;-) Thank you for the opportunity to win something!


----------



## powderhogg01

I like winning freebies. Enter me please


----------



## 224

That would be very helpful count me in


----------



## Andrew1343

Amazing products, would really love to win these


----------



## Zyklonbetty

These look great! Fingies crossed!


----------



## amradel

Thanks for such a great opportunity! My girlies are so excited about new toys!


----------



## birdman59

Would(could) really use the waterer. Enter me please, Thank you.


----------



## callduck

This would be great for my small pen of turkey poults.


----------



## Arthur

These look fantastic... Would love to win... 
Thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## sslawlor

*yes!*

 would love the chicken waterer!!!

sue


----------



## Meggy217

Would love it! Thanks!


----------



## doodlehike

*Yay!!*

Thank you for the opportunity! Winning things is fun!


----------



## mauimartha

Our girls would LOVE another waterer and feeder--and the ducks would love them too!


----------



## tracifitz

we have our 3 little ladies who would love to have this in their home ...  traci fitz!!


----------



## cjensen17

*CheeryChicks Chicken Feeder & Waterer Giveaway*

My hens could use a second feeder for outside.


----------



## Carey

*CheeryChicks Giveaway*

I am hatching all kinds of chicks right now so I hope I win


----------



## vonlafin

Would love to win either one!!


----------



## CloverDuck

giveaways, i love them


----------



## BettyLogan54

These items look so good, and I would love to win. Thank you for offering them.


----------



## Redsquirrel

*Great giveaway*

Would love to win these for my backyard flock!


----------



## madridprepper

would love to have these


----------



## cindlady2

I need new feeders and waterers.... these would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## chickenlil

The girls and I would love one of these!


----------



## petsbuster

Hi I would make good use of this with my 10 girls


----------



## jsephton

*newbie*

I'd be thrilled to win this. My first flock would enjoy it too. Thanks for the opportunity to win one.


----------



## badman400

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## patnic63

My brood would love a good feeder and or waterer. Happy Hen Pecking.


----------



## dobro_harp

Ohhhh that is nice. My chickens would love it


----------



## aggie9296

Please enter me.


----------



## AtlasDoc

Would love to win!


----------



## TopTop

count me in


----------



## BillyUK

My girls would live these


----------



## PreemieMom

My girls could use this!!


----------



## Melodae

Harry would love one!


----------



## shane12970

please enter me


----------



## qcupoultry

These look very nice. Would love to test one out.


----------



## blackalderranch

My chickens would cluck in happiness if they won!


----------



## themickhouse

Looks like a great gift for my flock


----------



## ratkinso

Please add me, that would be great!


----------



## Joval

*Giveaway*

Would love to try it out! Just pick our name


----------



## ahusveras

my little girls would love this!

-g


----------



## nhnanna

I have over 200 chickens and chicks that could put this to good use.


----------



## robopetz

My chicks sure would be cheery if they won this! ^_^


----------



## kernriverguy

*Giveaway*

Put my name in the hat. Wishing me luck


----------



## creeperolie

Please enter me too! I need a new drinker, my old one cracked in the winter


----------



## MysticMead

either would be great!


----------



## 72MellowYellow

oh I would love to have a new waterer for the girls and I know they would love it also!


----------



## kazmac

Yes please would love to have one for my girls.


----------



## jag1948

this is my official entry. thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Newcastlechickens

My ladies and 1 gentleman would love these!


----------



## meowcat

This would be great to win so I will have some other stuff ready for my future chickens!


----------



## matt_kas

Anything that is free sounds great!!


----------



## summertimefarmandrabbitry

I would like to enter. Good luck everyone!


----------



## PatriotsDreamFarm

I have really wanted to try a waterer like this! The last one we tried didn't work, so we would love to move our new chicks to the big chick area with one!


----------



## chickadee3

Woo hoo!! These look amazing - I'm in!! X


----------



## Bill_Dyke

Enter me please!


----------



## FarmRookie

Sign me up.


----------



## mdunham

Let me win please!!! For my chicks' sake, thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## ronbo

I would love either item . Thanks.


----------



## RDKENWORTH

thanx for the chance


----------



## Kozykitten

Put me in too please


----------



## lhalfcent

put me in too!


----------



## KelliClaypool

These look amazing. My feathered babies would love them!


----------



## Coopes

Just got our new chickens, this would come in very handy.....thanks for the comp,

Coopes


----------



## Overeasy

Oh yeah! One of these would be nice!


----------



## rgwelli

These are so nice. I would love to win them!


----------



## kathyg

ooooohh yes please. My new trio of tiny Serama bantams would just love these XXXXXXX


----------



## candace2121

Pick me! Pickl me! Would love to win


----------



## rustychicken

I don't have a chicken, but i want one real bad. My son would probably stay very well hydrated if we hung this in his crib. DO WANT!


----------



## Micfen12

I love these items! They would sure help out with all these babies I have right now!!!


----------



## MamaHen

Wow! Thanks for the giveaway! Looks amazing!


----------



## sd6104

Would be GREAT to win this! Y


----------



## WalterRadz

Austin said:


> View attachment 11045​
> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby
> 
> View attachment 11043
> 
> 
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)
> 
> View attachment 11044​
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Would love to win something!


----------



## Sweetened

That'd be wonderful.


----------



## LinnyAnnaTherese

These are great products that make lots of good common sense and are economically priced. Well done!


----------



## MTchickie

*Cheery Chicks....*

Thanks Leonard! What a great combo for a startup.


----------



## Henman

great giveaway
would love to win it


----------



## rogb999

Well I hope the competition turns mine into Cheery Chicks !!


----------



## Pip

Please sign me up!!!!


----------



## rokhoppr

My chicken crew would really like to win this!!!


----------



## twoeler

Would love to win❤


----------



## newbiechic

Sept. 1 is my birthday! What a cool present it would be to win this prize! I could celebrate with my hens!


----------



## aglutenfreemom

I would love to win! I just got my first chicken babies 6 days ago!


----------



## twoeler

Would love to win ❤


----------



## majorchicken

My ladies would love these!


----------



## OthalaAcres

I'd love to win these!


----------



## Meekermomma

It would be awesome to win your feed and water system. =)


----------



## lmbartosh

Would live to have these!!


----------



## DelawareJIM

Very nice of you. Thanks and put me in.


----------



## florrieusa

I would love these!


----------



## Only1psyche

These would be great for our flock!


----------



## shrub1980

I absolutley need an extra feeder and waterer.


----------



## rooless

*WooHoo!! Count me in!*

I'm ready for a solution to poop in the water and feed everywhere.


----------



## clayperry27

IM iN yes Please


----------



## mjsmamma

We would LOVE these in our chicken mansion!


----------



## jphendrix

I would so love to have this!


----------



## 4chickens

That's great! I'm new in the chicken coop life and a waterer would be just great.
Thank you


----------



## DBOW0747

Please add me - my coop is getting messy with food on the floor!


----------



## Camilla

How exciting! Love your give a ways. 
Please enter me in the drawing, thank-you.


----------



## Speedy92362

Thank you for the opportunity to enter this contest. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## gvellia

I'm in, looks grar


----------



## Janey

*cheery chick contest*

I really would like one


Austin said:


> View attachment 11045​
> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby
> 
> View attachment 11043
> 
> 
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)
> 
> View attachment 11044​
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## Abbycat03

My chickens would love these items we have 30


----------



## Quatele

That's great! I've been considering a nipple waterer.


----------



## rottenrobe

What a great waterer... Could use another!!!


----------



## jbarnett

Consider me entered!


----------



## soratosjc

Me me me me!


----------



## Olof

This would make my life a lot easier and save lots of money with less feed going to waste. Thank you for the opportunity to win!

http://www.knittingwitholof.com


----------



## GenFoe

I'm in  !


----------



## debraladiva

Yes please they look great and the girls would certainly use them


----------



## butchieb63

Looks like a great product, would love to win!


----------



## WalterRadz

*Contest*

Would love to win something!!


----------



## chickenmom27

Hello! Please add my name to the drawing list! I need one of these for my new coop and run! Thank You


----------



## MommaHen72

*Thanks!*

You guys are the best! Thanks for your generosity1 and good luck to all!


----------



## deltadawn68

How cool, thanks for entering me!


----------



## osborn1325

I need one!!! Putme in please!!!!


----------



## smallhomestead

Put me in as the winner I will make it worth your while(all the eggs you want)


----------



## FlaCummins

Reply reply reply. I want to win.


----------



## barespot

What a great giveaway! Good luck everyone.


----------



## rich

*NICE !! *
*Hope I win*


----------



## somethingnicer

I would love one!


----------



## ShugaCookie

I would be a cheery chick if I won!


----------



## Stryker777

Count me in please


----------



## GreenTone

Would love to win for my new urban chicken farm!!! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## mmy2ktl

Please count me in!!


----------



## sueg

My girls would be so excited to win this for their new coop!! It would work better than the dog bowls that they have now


----------



## amwiggi

My girls would LOVE these!!


----------



## Stryker777

Duplicate Post. Could not delete


----------



## igemini

*Awesome Giveaway!*

Beautiful new products. I would LOVE to in these for my girls!


----------



## Schwap

Pick me please!!!!


----------



## n2hostas

Put me in the contest, I would love to win


----------



## tbakko

I'm all over anything that's free.


----------



## bobbieturner

*Would love that waterer!*

That waterer looks great


----------



## colum

I really think they look great . I have never seen them anywhere forsale over here in Ireland I hope they become aval, over here soon. Best of luck to everyone that enters


----------



## ramp45

Please add me to the contest. I need these so badly. Thank you.


----------



## sillyclucker

Would also love these


----------



## Estix

Nice give away. It would be great to have one of these around!


----------



## jojomelinamama

I am not thrilled about my feeding system. This would be a great addition to my coop. The ladies would really appreciate it.


----------



## tiras25

Very interested. Would help my chickens in San Francisco. Thanks!!


----------



## modavid1983

*Please pick me*

My future chickens are depending on it!!


----------



## easteregger

I need them


----------



## mbullock47

Great Idea!


----------



## Karleybellfos

Our chickens wish they won something.. They would LOVE a poop free waterer


----------



## valleychicks

Would love to win!


----------



## MainelyChicken

HI, i just finished a brand new coop for my ladies. This system would put it over the top. This is what i am using now... Please pick me ::::


----------



## thkepley

My chicks would be Happy, Happy, Happy! Please include us in your give-away!


----------



## raver007

*my chicks need this*

They really do. I hope I win...


----------



## sscheffler

I would like to enter this too. thanks


----------



## wendledee

*Pick me*

My ladies would love them.


----------



## momof2birds

this would be great, thanks for the contest!


----------



## melellison

Would love to win! Thankyou!


----------



## Youknowmyname57

I have new keets hatching as I type and they'd love this!


----------



## borion

My girls are excited. Peep us, peep us!


----------



## edensgate

I'm in. good luck to everyone.


----------



## ChickenAddiction

I wish, I wish, I wish, Oh how I wish I could win!!


----------



## domf

Looks like a great prize.
Dom Florio


----------



## shantiquarian

You can never had enough feeders and waters so winning these would be great.


----------



## hesterj

2 late to the party? Count me in if not. Thanks


----------



## zebsmom

Austin said:


> View attachment 11045​
> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby
> 
> View attachment 11043
> 
> 
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)
> 
> View attachment 11044​
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


I'd love to try the nipple waterer and I've got lots of babies right now and could use another feeder.


----------



## DozenChicks

Thank you for including me in your new contest.


----------



## bprimrose

Yes! Would love to win!


----------



## Duckinator

Looks like a great deal. Count me in.


----------



## sandra

*Chicken giveaway*

This sounds cute. I'm entering!


----------



## Alana

I am a complete "newbie" so would love to have ANY help before I start my chicken operation next spring!


----------



## bunnymom

*wishing everyone good luck*

I recently have started raising quail and this would be perfect for them. Thank you for the chance!


----------



## cwbjdane1

We could sure use this for our new chicken house that is in the process of being built!


----------



## bobbieturner

I would love the waterer! Count me in!


----------



## barrowfiend

me too me too would love new watery thingy


----------



## tulasmom

Would love to win these!


----------



## kaufranc

These are awesome! Can never have to many waters and feeders!


----------



## cwbjdane

Just the special finishing touch, a Grandpa's Feeder, to complete the new custom built chicken house we are now building with power, always fresh gravity watering system, a run, fencing, everything we've been wanting to do for three years. We're so excited about this! My husband and I spend time with all our chickens everyday and only want the best living conditions for them. We love our chickens and Roos!!!!


----------



## jwhitty

Cool! Looks like a really good feeder.....


----------



## DeeEinstein

*Awesome!*

Would love to have something like this for my Rhode Island Reds!!!


----------



## nxb161

The waterer, I'd like the waterer please. 

Spell check doesn't like when I type 'waterer'


----------



## cutesy

I would love to enter to win these. My chickens and ducks would love it.


----------



## Woodmiester

*Fresh, clean water*

Looking forward to these additions!


----------



## thumper01

We could use anything.


----------



## bgblok68

The number to pick is #275


----------



## vic

My girls love everything!!!! Apart from the dog lol


----------



## martina

My girls would love to win these


----------



## KenimokPoultry

yes please


----------



## micochsl

These sound great!! Having trouble with the water containers we purchased for our girls, possibly this is the answer. 

micochsl


----------



## JudyLandauer

*Chick waterer*

My girls would love this waterer! This is a great givaway.


----------



## ChillyChick

Thank you for running another give away!!


----------



## KathyLee

What a generous offer! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Spoon

As for me and mine we would love to have them. Thanks.


----------



## Ladyhawke

Would absolutely LOVE to win this! I have enough girls now to need it for all the babies they are hatching out!


----------



## mselainey

I'm just now building my coop,and would love to win these. Thanks for this contest. (see under the Standard Coops, Shed Transformation...
Mselainey


----------



## kschickygirl

would love to have these, sign me up. always need another waterer and feeder with 80 chickens


----------



## marcboulanger88

Thanks for a chance, would be a great system. Thanks & good luck all!


----------



## mheusser

Great-would love to win!


----------



## Buddy

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## dbbd1

Just what the girls for their sunroom in this weather


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Sweet! Count me in! I know my girls would love the waterer.


----------



## kitz

That would make it alot easier for me thts for sure.


----------



## JustRSize

But of course I'd love to win this - thanks so much...


----------



## TNchick

Please enter me into the drawing. This is the best chicken place I have found. Great info and pics here.


----------



## JLH

Thanks for the chance Austin


----------



## Gmasandy

I would love these! Pick me, please!


----------



## krs10

Would love to win either of these. Need a waterer. Thanks for offering this giveaway.


----------



## shesha

Hope I can win one for my girlz


----------



## Pollo

Please count me in, they look great! Thanks


----------



## Sandycrkbtms

Enter me in the contest!


----------



## Brothers

I could sure this!!


----------



## cjgray824

I am still reading up before we start our first coop, it would be great to have something to start us off! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## BroncScootDawg

Our RIR's and Buff Orp's would really appreciate these and so would we! Wishing everyone who enters GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LuvMyChicks27

Would love this for my girls. Would cut a lot of time out of my farm time. Lol. Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## B-Watts

Would love to win that water feeder or anything.


----------



## chickenjen

*Count me in.*

That feeder looks fabulous. My girls would love it.


----------



## mamaelliott

*giveaway*

i am a new farmer and i am trying to do right by my animals so i could really use this feeder.thank you for doing this contest.


----------



## mcderry1967

Thanks for the opportunity to have real water/feeders. Mine eat out of old stainless steel dog dishes.


----------



## wclee

Would love to win them


----------



## BucksChicks

Brand new chicken chick here. Every little bit helps!!! Would love to be the winner.


----------



## scarab280ze

whats the deal how are we to enter? am I entered should I re enter or exit? 
I wanna Win Please..... Thanks


----------



## billyraes

My flock would love this , thanks for letting me in on "the giveaway"


----------



## CherylF

*Feeder and Waterer*

We always like to see upgrades and improvements to our chicken coop. Looks like a good direction to go. Thank you Cheery Chicks!


----------



## scarab280ze

*I am Replying !!*

Ok I'm in and would like one of everything... well not me my babies you know they need it.. Thanks


----------



## Lindy

Oh gee !!! These would help out heaps in our coop !!!!


----------



## copper_roe

*feeder*

Would love to spoil my chicks with this!!! Looks like a great product!!!!


----------



## susan

my girls would LOVE this!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Entered! I need chick feeders!


----------



## Araconas

Austin said:


> View attachment 11045​
> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby
> 
> View attachment 11043
> 
> 
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)
> 
> View attachment 11044​
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


These items would be wonderful to help raise my little lovelies. I love The colored eggs and this would make it easier to raise the chicks. Thank you so much for offering them. Alyce Johnson (Araconas)


----------



## onthegogirl

Count me in; thanks!


----------



## UncleJoe

Not that I ever win anything but OK, I'm in.


----------



## takoma

*CheeryChicks giveaway*

Wow another great chance to win this prize.

our chicks, birds and turkeys will love love love


----------



## etc

*Entering CheeryChicks Giveaway*

Love how easy it was to enter this sweepstates!


----------



## artwest1

Anew waterer would be great


----------



## laurihof

Hope I win!


----------



## alwayswithmygirls

*Thank you for a better watering system*

All the critters, including the crazy guinea group, would love a better water system and we all appreciate the chance to win one. Thank you from all the family.


----------



## RainbowBrite1207

It would really help out to have such nice equipment! Good lick everyone!


----------



## jamesnasworthy

*CheeryChicks Giveaway!*

My chicks would love these!


----------



## chinastar

*CheeryChicks Giveaway*

My girls would be in their glory, if they had a feeder and waterer, this nice. No more rubber pans.


----------



## finla88

This would be fantastic!!! What a great feeder!!!


----------



## pmmp1

*Awesome!*

I'm new to this site and a chicken virgin....just learning and growing my flock! If I win, I hope I actually check my email that day! LOL

Pmmp1


----------



## brady

This would be so helpful on our farm!


----------



## Kords-Coop

Count me in!


----------



## Morliane

I would love to win this and so would my chickens. Their drink waterier now is a juice bottle that I added the water nipples to.


----------



## CBrunty

I would love to win this for my dad. He is 78 and his chickens are his life. He has been fighting a terminal illness for several years and I truly believe his girls (chickens) are what keeps him going.


----------



## Chick-in-Coop

I have tried so many waterers and am still looking for one I love, count me in, I haven't tried these! Thank you!


----------



## anti

Thanks so much for a chance at the prize!


----------



## braunrr

*Yes please!*

Sign me up! My chickies would love this!

To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.

First is the Chicken Feeder Baby

View attachment 11043


Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)

View attachment 11044​
*How To Enter:*

This contest is open to everyone!

*Rules*

- To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.

*Details*

The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.

We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.

*That's it. Good luck!*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product. [/QUOTE]


----------



## seashelley

Thanks for the opportunity to enter this giveaway!


----------



## lilwhispers

Enter My name please


----------



## bnb0221

Would loved to have them


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Put me in. This would be very usefull.


----------



## Catherine

*Mr chicken's new spa*

Thank you a new improved waterer would be awesome and very welcome to Mr Chicken and his 5 girls Lucy ,Ethel,Ms G.GE,Gloria and Ghost!


----------



## jessesgirl88

Oh wow these look great my girls would love them! Thanks for the contest!!


----------



## rosielee72

Morning! I'd love to win!


----------



## ellis36

Count me in!


----------



## McPhersonFarm

Ohhhh me me me !!!


----------



## jeanwood

I do not have any of these but would love to try them please enter me


----------



## bradleybetsy15

Lets get the party started for the chickens. Mine would love it


----------



## Tumplinsma

*My girls would love to have one of those!*

My girls would love to have one of those! Pick me!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Enter me please


----------



## dam50ak

Congrats on one year. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TNchick

*please enter me*

Love this place! Please enter into contest.


----------



## mom23840

Would be great to have an upgrade for all my old chicken coop equipment. ~Beth


----------



## cedarhenhouse

*Please pick us )*

My ladies would love a new feeder and watering system... Sure hope we win


----------



## val

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kleinjansfam

Would love to win these.


----------



## MaransGuy

Yay! Really could use this! Thanks!!


----------



## Soozin

*Thanks!*

My eggcellent babies would love this!!


----------



## mamawolfen

Of course we would all love this! Anything to make life easier!


----------



## Rainbowquest

This would go nicely with my week old chicks


----------



## Redsquirrel

Love the prizes-they would be awesome to have!


----------



## ValAnnBee

I would love to win these products! Thanks!


----------



## lilmikeb

*I'd really like to win*

Put me in I hope I win I'd really like to have that water I tried to make one and it just kept leaking


----------



## 513

Wow. What great prizes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lisalynn1982

*Cheery chicks!*

Been looking for a great watered for my girls! Please oh please!

Lisa


----------



## dfwquiltr37

Would love to win this. Thank You


----------



## cammichigan22

Would love to have the watering system


----------



## marcriccardi

My poor ladies never win any of these contests! But they also never give up! They cant win if they dont try!!


----------



## drob12985

Count me in! Too much of a good thing is a good thing lol


----------



## gfunk1127

I think I would love to enter and win anything to start my flock off with!


----------



## chrishicks82

me too please


----------



## tonimceach

I would love this!!!


----------



## crtrlovr

This would be a very nice prize to win!


----------



## shanedavis

Please enter me in the Drawing!!!


----------



## jessie3859

would love to have this


----------



## goldiemcquade

New to this site...my girls would love these wonderful prizes!! I'm a new backyard chicken owner and just trying to figure things out! Thanks!!


----------



## Queenie

If it's not too late, I want in!


----------



## macmurtb

Sign me up! My gals can always use another waterer!


----------



## aamirghanchi

I'm interested!


----------



## lttdoming

Would love to try a product like this!


----------



## katymae

*I would love to win and expand to another coop!*

Yes please!


----------



## lucderoche

Great system.


----------



## tammylmyers

Pick us, pick us!!!


----------



## PhoenixGirl12

I would love to win! And so would be my 36 chickens and 7 ducks GOOD LUCK!


----------



## chasesams

i would love to try one of these


----------



## n2hostas

did anyone win yet?


----------



## Charlotte

*perfet for broody coop!*

Those would be perfect for my new brooder coop! I'm going to set up my broody hen with some chicks when she goes broody again in the spring!


----------



## flappinhappy

I have a lot of birds and would love to try out this product. Will be hatching again soon.


----------



## flaxfilly

These would be perfect in my grain bin chicken coop! <3


----------



## Righteousrich

Got to be in it, to win it! Pick me!


----------



## ryan6413

I could really use this. I have to support my chickens on my own. I am only 16.


----------



## DixieCol

Count me in!


----------



## Chickenladymej

Would love to win these. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## findtaylor

*I want!*

Gimmi gimmi gimmi!


----------



## wajubahki

Thank u 4 extending this opportunity to win feeders and waterers. I will love to win for my chickens.

Regards.

Wajubahki


----------



## thecruzer1

Yes this would be very nice to own one of these. I hope to win it so I can buy some chicks and build my dream coop.


----------



## jbond07

My girls would love this!


----------



## Riverdale

Our rooster Peach says his girls need a new waterer


----------



## soratosjc

Can't wait to hear about the winner!


----------



## BirdManSamiJD

This Would Be A Sound Investment For Me & My Birds Could Use It! No More Plant Sausers That Catch Every Drop Of Water!!


----------



## mikemckenzy

Yay! I need a better watering system. Mine is leaking everywhere and draining out every few hours.


----------



## spots

Cont me in


----------



## Laughingchicken

Happy 1st Anniversary !!!


----------



## beckster

Thank you! I'm in


----------



## broncorckcrwlr

I could use those!


----------



## old06

YUUUUUUUUUP that exactly what I need for my run


----------



## mari2046

here is my entry!


----------



## bsshoncho

*Please let me win!*

I would love to win! I have had nothing but rotten luck with my poultry this year!!! Pick me


----------



## nmccurry

*my chickens would love these*

...wish them luck


----------



## thecruzer1

These would be nice so I can buy some chicks and make my dream coop.


----------



## ChristmasChick

Looks like it might keep the chicks from wasting so much food. Thank you for the giveaway!https://www.facebook.com/FortChristmasFarm?ref=hl


----------



## byronaustin

*My entry for the giveaway*

Looks good, would love to have one.


----------



## Youknowmyname57

My blended chicken family would love one!


----------



## bwalden

Thank you! Would love these!


----------



## takoma

*give away*

Think I did this one but got another notcie so entering incase the last one was not a take.....See everyone wants this wonderful item.
Good luck to all


----------



## Oldmattdonald

Sign me up please


----------



## ckcin4

Please enter me! Thank you much!


----------



## cysage51

Would love to win anything for my girls. They bring me so much joy!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I would like to win.


----------



## Murphy1007

I would love to have a chance to win. we are new to chickens , started out as a 4h projects and has grown a lot over the summer!

The girls at "Murphy Manor" will be the envy of the lane!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

I would love to win this great prize.
Looking at new babies in spring....so it would be perfect!


----------



## bkwilmott

This was the final breed selection we had. We started with 3 Cornish rock, 3 Australorps and 4 Americauna's all 1 week old. 3 weeks later a neighbors loose dog killed all 3 Cornish rock. I replaced them with 5 barred rock. Then we found 1 Americauna had crooked beak so we killed it. As they grew we discovered we had all hen Australorps and Americauna's while we 3 out of 5 Barred Rock were roosters. The roosters killed an Americauna. I immediately traded 2 Barred Roosters and 1 Americauna hen for a pair of rooster and hen Rhode Island Reds already productive. I enjoyed my flock until a week ago today. I happy went out to look for eggs and when I got to the pen I found all 9 had been killed. There was no blood or feathers near the bodies. Their were no bites or scratches on any of them and they all died from a broken neck. The chicken wire to the cage was cut 20 inches above the ground the hole measured 20 in high by 9 in wide and stretched side to side. Stretching it back together revealed a straightish line with cut marks. I now have a camera in place to record activities on movement. I am rebuilding the pen and could really use the supplies since the only Australorps I can find are all baby chicks.


----------



## ratpack73

I want one. count me in


----------



## AuroraHawk

Thanks for another giveaway. These would be great to have for our chickens.


----------



## GrammyJean

My Ladies would love a new waterer, and I have one breeding pair of Cream Legbars, so the chicks surely could use the chick feeder. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Deerhunter

God is good.love these items .look great in coop.


----------



## Wlsngrl

I'd love to win!


----------



## Jenmo62

It would be wonderful to win either item!


----------



## MommyWoes

*Pick meeeee!!!*

Or as my chicks would say ... cheep cheeep cheeep!!!!


----------



## jenniebean123

Id love to win this it would be great cause my birthdays sept 2 and whats a better present than stuff for my chicky babies


----------



## hudson

I would love to get one


----------



## Mama_Mattson

My babies would love either of these items! (And so would I!)

~Mama Mattson


----------



## thylton

My girls would love them


----------



## Happeesupermom

Woohoo! Following this thread!


----------



## MontyK

*Drawing*

Throw my name in for the drawing please.


----------



## cj777

I have been looking for this kind of waterer-my feed store doesn't carry them. Hope to win it ! Thanks for the contest ! Cheryl


----------



## chicalot

I guess I better get entered here and try to get my ladies some cool gear!


----------



## Alyssa

Would love to get this!


----------



## Angel_Creek_Hobby_Farm

Austin said:


> View attachment 11045​
> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby
> 
> View attachment 11043
> 
> 
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)
> 
> View attachment 11044​
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Oh, I want the chicken waterer. We're always running dry, this waterer would help alot.


----------



## vcannon

*CheeryChick Giveaway*

My girls and I would love to win this. We would start using it right away! Thanks!


----------



## imnonnie

I am new to chickens and would love to win either prize for my new flock.

Thank you


----------



## aacre

Count me in! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## HenryandSally

Thank you!


----------



## lainvest64

Thank you for a chance to win!


----------



## LindaC

It would be so nice to win these items. 
My chickens would like them very much.


----------



## Peggi

*Another chance!*

What a blessing this would be in my girl's 'Little Coop.' Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## monkey

hope i win


----------



## lovemychickens

Good luch to all


----------



## LindaR

Would love to win this feeder ! Thanks


----------



## BantamHero

A definite must!!


----------



## BantamHero

I need this!


----------



## CountryHen

These would definitely come in handy for our current and future flocks. Would like to win them for sure.


----------



## Lindamoo

Keith, would love to win this for my girls! I have the carry the water down daily from the house for them. This would really help out! thanks! Happy Labor day! Lindamoo


----------



## Rt66Chix

Hi! Please enter me in the Cheery Chick giveaway! Thanks!


----------



## HomePickins

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## KatCalico

Pick me, please! I'm babysitting my folk's flock this week and they have one of these. LOVE it!


----------



## Chickenmagnet

please us? our master is tired of cleaning waterers.


----------



## duffyrw

Just getting started. I could certainly use this.


----------



## jgsouter

*thanks for another offer*

Thanks for another chance to win something.


----------



## chrelsey

This would be an awesome addition to our coop!


----------



## uglywon

Good luck everyone.


----------



## FluffyRAM

Happy Anniversary! I'm sure my ladies (and the show-off boys!) would appreciate the "stay clean" nipple water system. 
I think by the time we reach or first anniversary we'll have converted from the open system... and who knows; this competition may be the help we need 
Thank you for your gracious giveaway.


----------



## seakayaker22

We would love one


----------



## flrn

I have been having so much trouble figuring out what is the best watering system for my girls. I am currently using a trough method, but the water becomes so smelly and dirty only after 2 days!!! The dirt and debris gets into the trough, but this method you have looks like it would be perfect for keeping the water constantly fresh. I wish I would have figured this out before! Even if I don't win this, thank you for the inspiration, and I would love to do this for my girls 

Katherine


----------



## edenjohnny

My chooks never win anything , they deserve this.


----------



## chillinwithmypeeps

My chicken water container broke. I REALLY need a new one. Currently using a big bowl as a water container.


----------



## thkepley

My girls and I would love these!


----------



## chillinwithmypeeps

My chicken water container broke. I REALLY need a new one. Currently using a big bowl as a water container. The problem with the bowl is all kinds of debts falls in it, leaves, but the big problem is they walk in the bowl and every few hours I have to clean and refill it. I hope I win, your water container has a lid and is off the ground. Thank you.


----------



## coilcove

*Give away*

Just starting with raising chickens for my grandaughter's 4-H project. Beleive it is a very good way to learn responsibility.


----------



## randallh64

Can always use another feeder or water!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

This weekend marks the last chance for entry, if you have not already entered please be sure to do so!


----------



## nacholady11

What a great way to celebrate an anniversary. Happy First Anniversary ChickenForum.com and thanks Leonard at Cheery Chicks!


----------



## carawaydotcom

we could use these!


----------



## clockworkmp

Nice!!! Pick me!!!


----------



## VickiChick

*Please enter us*

The flock here at MoonDream Meadows would love a new feeder and drinker. Please enter our keepers name in the contest.


----------



## TheCoop

I would love to win this!! Bawk!9


----------



## Westelle

Pick me! Pick me!!!


----------



## Phoenix

My birds would love these!


----------



## cwbjdane

I really like the bucket waterer! My husband and I are building a large chicken house right now and it would be great to have this, he was going to build an auto watering system but it is expensive to bring the water to the chicken house right now, so we will have to do the watering every day for awhile, this would really be wonderful if we could win.


----------



## candace2121

I would love to win one of these. I'm constantly struggling to find the right stuff to use. I'm a newbie! (-:


----------



## wlnburg

Count me in.


----------



## Homeschoolkids

We would love to win. We could sure use the items


----------



## aimeehoge

My pretty lil ladies would love one of these!!! ������


----------



## teresaquinn

*Awesome*

That is so cool looking!!


----------



## melaniebazzell

My little goobers would love this!


----------



## ksulli09

This stuff looks awesome!! Glad I'm not the only person who "spoils" their chicken buddies


----------



## jenniebean123

I would love to win my birthday is sept 2 it would be a great birtjday gift im just starting up my chicken so all im asking for is chicken stuff lol


----------



## chicklehead

Sign me up! I'd love to win these. Might be a good excuse to get some more chickens!


----------



## tindra

*Giveaway*

I think this is better than a tub of ice cream. My chicks and turkeys and I love to eat at night. Would be a cool gift to put in their home. Have a good one 

I was looking at your site and you have some great things.


----------



## tegaily

Oh I really want to win! Thanks for the offer


----------



## mukluk3

My chickens were online earlier and saw this giveaway, they can't type so they asked me to enter them.


----------



## mlh11350

I would love to have it


----------



## cajun1

My girl's would love these ...


----------



## Trish

My girls would LOVE these!


----------



## chasesams

i would love to win one of these


----------



## Antix13

*Sorry Ppl but...*

Yea, I already told my quail and chickens that its theirs, sooo yea sorry everyone  lol


----------



## ruger1

This would be cool! Count me in.


----------



## egg

Entered!


----------



## dieselgeek

*Cont me in!*

We need some of those.


----------



## lovemyflock

They look great, would love to have them!


----------



## RudyvilleFarm

*CheeryChicks Giveaway*

Would love to win one of these prizes--I have a large flock and this would really come in handy. Thanks.


----------



## Nikscow

wow would realy like to have them


----------



## Spinster_Sister

My girls would love a new drinker and feeder, especially my EE, Nutmeg, who LOVES to perch on their waterer!


----------



## spplested

Would love to win these, me and the girls hardly ever win anything, thanks


----------



## blueslightningfarm

would really like one of these


----------



## robtoon4

Would love to win for my girls!


----------



## happybooker1

*I want it!*

Looks great.


----------



## waterchicklet

The flock would love one!


----------



## Sheila

*Cheery Chicks Giveaway*

I would love to win the Cheery Chicks feeder AND hanging waterer system. My girls would be so happy


----------



## ponytailbill

I mentioned this to my girls and they said-" We would Love to win this " And thats the truth!


----------



## Chippets

Mine too


----------



## eggcellent

I would love to try these. Please enter me, thanks.


----------



## Fishinmomma

Chicken Little Chicken Little I want one of these feeders.


----------



## Bobby

Looking to start my own flock soon! These would be great to have!


----------



## jgsouter

This would be great for my new chicken house and chickens.


----------



## tindra

Great job on the winners will have to tell us how things turned out....


----------



## chickenmom27

*chickenmom27*




Austin said:


> View attachment 11045​
> Please enter my name in the drawings! I am a beginner backyard Chicken Raiser. I need all the supplies I can get! Thank You
> Pat Garcia
> 
> To celebrate our one year anniversary, Leonard from CheeryChicks.com is donating two items to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.
> 
> First is the Chicken Feeder Baby​
> View attachment 11043​
> Second is their CK1 Waterer (I own and love mine)​
> View attachment 11044​
> *How To Enter:*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of September 1st and we will have a drawing on September 2nd.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 1st, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I will be posting the results of the drawing tomorrow. I was called away unexpectedly for some Labor Day fun!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Today's winner is hennypenny68!

If you are hennypenny68 you have 24 hours to contact me and claim your prize.

If hennypenny68 does not contact me within 24 hours we will redraw.

Thanks to CheeryChicks for this great donation and thanks to all of you for entering!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

HennyPenny68 did not claim. 

Today's winner is Chippets. 

If you are Chippets you have 24 hours to contact me with your shipping information.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Chippets has claimed! 

Thanks to all who entered, and stay tuned for future contest!


----------

